# The Case Study for a Holster - Gun Discharged at Florida Elementary School



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

I guess if you go through the expense of buying a gun and getting a CCW permit, budgeting for a quality holster is probably a good thing....

Gun Discharged at Florida Elementary School


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

"Hmmmm....I want to see if this is a real gun, so I think I'll fire it & find out."


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ignorance. On the part of both the owner of the gun and the janitor who fired it into the ground. The owner MUST always maintain possession of his sidearm, be it in his pocket or in a holster. And the janitor clearly is clueless about firearms as he could easily have dropped the magazine to see if it was real... let along just reading the exposed barrel chamber through the ejection port to see the caliber (yes, he was clueless about firearms).

Now I am in complete favor of allowing permitted people to carry their sidearms onto school property (we can do this in Virginia*) and even into the school. Hell if we allow police officers to do this, what's the difference with allowing those with permits to do it? I see no difference with this. But the owner may very well lose his permit for his mistake.


* = We can carry concealed when dropping off or picking up children at a school. We must remain in our vehicle when doing this while armed.


----------

